# climate control problem



## rbls4ever (Feb 23, 2009)

the automatic climate control on my 94 nissan maxima is stuck on a high mode. i can change the modes between floor and vents but when i try to turn the system off it reverts to defrost and the fan keeps blowing. the electronic screen turns off, the fan never turns off. even if the car is cold the system is blowing cold air till it warms up. if i try to change the fan speed it doesnt change on any speed, if it go full speed i can hear the blower resistor click inside the glove box. if i turn the system off, it still blows high. is this a control head issue or a blower resistor issue. im leaning towards the control head but i wanted a second opinion. thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I believe it is actually the resistor.


----------



## rbls4ever (Feb 23, 2009)

well i figured since it wouldnt turn off it was the control head. if it was the blower resistor i would have lost a speed or 2.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

acc is a different than normal setup. for some reason they didn't use a regular resistor per say, they used that thingie that they are calling a sensor in it's place. 
If it used a resistor like normal you would lose only lower speeds, but on this setup they did something weird and different, can't really tell you why.


----------

